# PRESS RELEASE: Army Special Forces Soldier dies in Afghanistan



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 7, 2006)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, November 7, 2006) — An Army Special Forces Soldier stationed here died Nov. 6, when an Improvised Explosive Device detonated near his Humvee in the Panjwayi district of Kandahar while deployed in support of combat operations. 

http://news.soc.mil/releases/06NOV/061107-01.htmlhttp://More...


----------



## PurduePara203 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rest in peace brother.


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 8, 2006)

Reposer En Paix

crip


----------



## AWP (Nov 8, 2006)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 8, 2006)

RIP.


----------



## hoepoe (Nov 8, 2006)

RIP Defender of Freedom

Hoepoe


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 8, 2006)

If you're wondering why the link doesnt work, dont blame me, its an automatic RSS feed (and they screwed it up). Whenever you see a post by me that doesnt have a sig line....its an RSS feed.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 8, 2006)

RIP Soldier.


----------



## Viking (Nov 8, 2006)

Former 3/75. RIP Ranger


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 8, 2006)

I went to the usasoc site, and fixed the link.  He was a former 3rd Batter.


Sgt. 1st Class William Brown, 30, was a senior Special Forces weapons sergeant, assigned to 1st Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group here.


----------



## Jumpmaster K - Ben Breeg (Nov 8, 2006)

Rest In Peace, SFC Brown.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 8, 2006)

Rest in blessed peace SFC Brown, prayers out to your family and Brothers.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 8, 2006)

Damn.

RIP Ranger. 

Blue Skies Always and Green Fields Eternal

~S~


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 8, 2006)

RIP SFC Brown.  Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms.

LL


----------



## Gebirgsjaeger (Nov 28, 2006)

RIP...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 2, 2007)

Blue Skies, Brother -RIP.


----------



## tova (Jan 2, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

